# Question About Baby Rbp



## SimplyRob (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new please be nice lol.So my question is I have 2 rbp just babies. One seem to chase the other around a lot. They will swim together for awhile and then out the blue he will start chasing his partner. Now I keep them feed well and I turned the temperature down in the tank. So is it normal for one to chase the other like that?


----------



## ChristianRBkeeper (Nov 15, 2017)

In my experience (I keep 8 so they school more, but...) yes, this is normal, they should be fine, they do best in schools, and can get stressed out with out a school, I think that’s what lead to my first rbp to die, I had him alone, they are very skittish fish, and they dart around (and follow each other around) the tank a lot, atleast as juveniles, hope this helps, if you have any other questions I’m more than happy to help you out with anything I can!😁


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

As stated above, should be kept in groups of 3 or greater.


----------



## ChristianRBkeeper (Nov 15, 2017)

timmy said:


> As stated above, should be kept in groups of 3 or greater.


Greater is better &#128077;


----------



## SimplyRob (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok thanks for the info I'll have to look into getting a 60g tan. Right now they are in a 50g. If I add a 3rd fish they won't attack it will they?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

SimplyRob said:


> Ok thanks for the info I'll have to look into getting a 60g tan. Right now they are in a 50g. If I add a 3rd fish they won't attack it will they?


Anything is possible with Piranha. They may or may not attack, or get attacked for that matter.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Good luck with your fish!

-Kamran


----------



## SimplyRob (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok. Thank you for your help


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Good luck with Piranha keeping!


----------



## ChristianRBkeeper (Nov 15, 2017)

Ihave has a gold fish in my piranha tank for 2 months and it’s still happy and thriving, they don’t pick on him at all, I call him the mutated piranha lol


----------

